# can i put a pangasius catfish with a cichlid



## Plasmaball (Feb 6, 2008)

So this dude has a turtle and this catfish. I want to fix the turtle tank to make it better, but that requires i move this catfish. I don't plan on keeping the catfish because they tend to get really large.(4ft) so i want to toss it in my cycling tank with my danios. Or maybe my two cichlids.

The ph levels are at about 7.8ish for both tanks and i read the cats like 7.5 max. You think three points will matter?

this wouldnt be long term....Maybe a month or two tops.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What type of cichlids? What is the size of the tank?


----------



## Plasmaball (Feb 6, 2008)

rusty and yellow lab and right now a 29....

Or i can toss it in the 55 which just has some danios and scissorfish


----------

